# mapping clavier numérique azerty



## fab457 (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour ,  je viens d'acheter un imac  mac (system snow léopard os x 10.6.2) et un clavier apple azerty avec pavé numérique. J'aimerais changer la touche , qui se trouve sur le pavé numérique en . j'ai cherché sur le net mais n'ai rien trouvé  . Etant donné que  je viens de passer de PC à Mac je ne vais pas installer windows pour bidouiller quelque chose.  Merci beaucoup pour votr aide


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)

Je n'en ai aucune idée, mais je pense que tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit.


----------

